# Beautiful Cohibas for sale! $75!



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Check out the beautiful box of Cohibas I found on CL! Only $75! What a deal. And they look soooo real! 
:der:


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

And he has some Montes for sale too! $75. Someone better jump on this!


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn, that's the collectors edition glass top Cohiba box too. Don't see those very often.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Did he let them go out and play in traffic before he put them in the box?? They look like it...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I can tell the Montes are real - they're the only guys who glue a sheet of paper to hold the box lid on!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Hold up! I'm really trying to get into the whole CC thing. But sometimes, I can't tell if you guys are serious or BS'n. Are these the real deal? And what's CL? Please forgive me for being an ISOMidiot :dizzy:


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

CL = Craig's List... The haven for imposter CC sellers.

People are always joking about the "Cohiba Glass Top Boxes" because... well... Cohiba never made one!! You will see them in tourist traps all over the Caribbean (Jamaica, Cayman, The Dominican, Mexico, etc...) being sold as "Authentic Cuban Cohibas".


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

you can tell they're real due to the variation in wrapper color!  a natural product could never be consistent!

i'd love to see what garage these were rolled in!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh ok. Tracking. I don't think I'll ever buy CCs (yea, right). I hate getting duped out of my hard earned loot. I want to (and ready to) but I just don't know where to start. Kinda scary :suspicious:


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

it's like they aren't even trying to fool anyone


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

The sad part is that newbies buy them and then consider themselves enough of an expert to bad mouth real habanos.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

mata777 said:


> The sad part is that newbies buy them and then consider themselves enough of an expert to bad mouth real habanos.


I think people that buys these are on the opposite side of the spectrum and tell everyone it was the best cigar ever. These people aren't going from Padron or Fuente or Tatuaje or Illusione... to this. They are going from Macanudo to this.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I think people that buys these are on the opposite side of the spectrum and tell everyone it was the best cigar ever. These people aren't going from Padron or Fuente or Tatuaje or Illusione... to this. They are going from Macanudo to this.


Yes that could very well be the case. At the same time I've seen my fair share of fake habano autopsy's and I can tell you a macanundo would put some of these fakes to shame based on what I've seen. Rubber bands, questionable plant material, pieces of plastic bags, and paper material have been a few things that I have seen inside some fakes. Most don't have Cuban tobacco in them. Some others might.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Oh ok. Tracking. I don't think I'll ever buy CCs (yea, right). I hate getting duped out of my hard earned loot. I want to (and ready to) but I just don't know where to start. Kinda scary :suspicious:


Don't shop on CL for cc's. 99.9% are probably fake.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Rubber bands???


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> Rubber bands???


I saw a rubber band once taken out of a short filled fauxiba . That stick was acquired in punta cana.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> Rubber bands???


Sure. It adds twang...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Wow, check out these bad boys in Miami... the rare, elusive 2012 EL cohiba robusto. with box designed and decorated by real cuban 4 year olds.

cohiba`s Robustos


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Wow, check out these bad boys in Miami... the rare, elusive 2012 EL cohiba robusto. with box designed and decorated by real cuban 4 year olds.
> 
> cohiba`s Robustos


from that add, how can you actually tell they're fakes?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

not sure if you are serious Splattttt


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

The construction on those montes is thing of beauty


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> from that add, how can you actually tell they're fakes?


Wait a minute... I've seen that lower band before... and it's in my humi somewhere... I swear it's identical to some sticks I have, and NOT CCs...

Try this on for size: Graycliff anyone?









Edit: Minae are actually the Greycliff G2 Turbo Edicion Limitada 2010....


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Those Cohibas have some of the nicest, most consistent banana leaves I've seen to date. Judging by the colors, I'd say they were Del Montes...maybe Chiquitas.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Many brands use that same EL band, including some habanos


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> not sure if you are serious Splattttt


you're talkin to a total nueb here brother. Sorry for the stupid question though, but how am I ever gonna learn less I do?


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> from that add, how can you actually tell they're fakes?


1. There is no such thing as a 2012 limited edition cohiba robusto. 
2. The box looks terrible. They didn't even try to make it look authentic
3. It's on CL
4. The lettering on the bottom of the box looks like crap and is missing a key feature, the box code.

I'm sure I over looked many more. Some of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Gonna buy a box of these on Craigslist so I can pass them out to all the guys that were dicks to me:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> Those Cohibas have some of the nicest, most consistent banana leaves I've seen to date. Judging by the colors, I'd say they were Del Montes...maybe Chiquitas.


I don't know...they look more like BananCo or Gorilla's Choice to me.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Gonna buy a box of these on Craigslist so I can pass them out to all the guys that were dicks to me:


hillarious.
thanks for the lessons. Read some of the other threads relating to fake Cubans and one can never be to wise when face to face to a situation like this.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

mata777 said:


> Yes that could very well be the case. At the same time I've seen my fair share of fake habano autopsy's and I can tell you a macanundo would put some of these fakes to shame based on what I've seen. Rubber bands, questionable plant material, pieces of plastic bags, and paper material have been a few things that I have seen inside some fakes. Most don't have Cuban tobacco in them. Some others might.


???!!! Rubber Bands!!????? :twitch:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Sure. It adds twang...


:thumb: Good one, Mark! And I apparently made my rubber band statement before seeing the four or five earlier responses!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zephead61 said:


> Check out the beautiful box of Cohibas I found on CL! Only $75! What a deal. And they look soooo real!
> :der:





zephead61 said:


> And he has some Montes for sale too! $75. Someone better jump on this!





splattttttt said:


> from that add, how can you actually tell they're fakes?


Wow you mean those are all fakes??????????????????
ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> Many brands use that same EL band, including some habanos


Ah... I did not know that... Guess I accidentally learned something, darnit... lol.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

The official "Limitada Edicion ****"" lable... Almost generic LOL


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

To me on the ones with the LE band... Even if the box was "realistic" in any form or fashion, the fake "cohiba" bands always give it away! You will never see an "uncleanly cut" factory band, or a bands where the lines don't line up/are cut crooked, or the dots vary in number, or... etc., etc, etc...










Like someone said the other day... Is it 3 dots, 4 dots, or just whatever you want?? LMAO...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep em comin guys. Learnin a lot :ear:


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Check this out, Milton. Just a sampling of "some things to look for".

Shortcut-Cigars > About Cigars > Counterfeit Cigars


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Another box of Cohibas! $75! Someone, please jump on these!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> To me on the ones with the LE band... Even if the box was "realistic" in any form or fashion, the fake "cohiba" bands always give it away! You will never see an "uncleanly cut" factory band, or a bands where the lines don't line up/are cut crooked, or the dots vary in number, or... etc., etc, etc...


I've read many posts on here from FOGs that say they have gotten real CCs with less than stellar bands, usually regarding the rows of dots. The quality of the entire package is key, not just the QC of cutting the bands.

____________________
A good vendor is really where it begins and ends (hint: CL = not a good vendor), a reasonable price is another (if it looks too good, it is) and then the final step is the box and the bands.

If you want to avoid 99% of this headache... then avoid Cohiba in the beginning and stick with the cheaper smokes that aren't worth being faked. People don't make fake Seikos even though they are good quality and sell like crazy... I imagine the more readily available and affordable brands are the same way. You'll be able to buy and enjoy more smokes anyway, so it really is a win win.

The thing with CL is I believe most of the people selling them, bought them thinking they were real. That is why they are so adamant about it. If you want entertainment calling people out, give it a shot. But if you are seriously looking then steer clear. It looks like a loophole in the no sources discussion is that we can discuss completely asinine sources found on domestic websites... ound:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Well for one, the thing i'm looking at is the cigars because thats what i'm purchasing and the first thing that stands out to me is the bands. Ya, you can have some factory bands cut of center (but not to often) 2 things that stand out are the size and shape of the dots and the Habana, Cuba on the band is really bad! for starters on a real Cohiba the letters are all separate and not scripted together and the font size is off. That's what to study, but like Cigar noob pointed out is the packaging is just plain awful and that would raise a red flag before i even opened the box!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

man those look great! So consistent too!


----------

